# White Trout 4 Fun



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Caught a few reds and a couple grouper at the Destin Bridge last week with my brother as we were scoping out a few spots for a trip I had later in the week. Went back with some clients and spent about an hour going up and down the bridge trying to find some action but nothing was taking our baits, so we went to plan B, have as much fun as we can catching white trout. We went into the harbor and caught about as many white trout as we possibly could in three hours. Rarely did we reel in a line without a trout...and the occasional pig fish...on the end of it. They had a blast and the girl on board ended up catching over half of them! We kept enough for their fish fry they were planning over the weekend and let the rest go to catch another day. I almost forgot how much fun those little winter trout are.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the report


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome report!! Those are some stud white trouts!! :bowdown


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like fun!! i havent fished for white trout since last year but we had a blast last time!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you got out and had some fun !! nothing wrong with eating white trout Love them myself Thanks for sharing:clap


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey blake, I went out there the past couple days and just slaughtered those white trout. Turned most of them into bluefish. Last night I caught six blues. Never seen them so hungry, they were on every end of the docks coming to the top looking for food. I noticed during the incoming tide, those white trout stay on the far west end of the dock and absolutely wont pass on a DOA. Low tide they are a bit further out into the middle of the harbor.


----------

